# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Dodecad k12 b admixture proportions

## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10043

Some days ago I uploaded my genetic raw data pn Gedmatch... here are my results using Dodecad K 12 b 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Stuvanè

It's not too far from mine 


#PopulationPercent


Atlantic_Med 33.672
Caucasus 25.473
North_European 24.424
Southwest_Asian 9.245
Gedrosia 4.76
Northwest_African 2.037
Siberian 0.398
Sub_Saharan 0.08

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Grazie per aver risposto! Infatti usando Gedmatch ( oracle) la maggior parte delle volte mi esce Tuscan .. oppure O-Italian .. strano


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Salento

> Grazie per risposto! Infatti usando Gedmatch ( oracle) la maggior parte delle volte mi esce Tuscan .. oppure O-Italian .. strano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum


In caso dì affinità genetica I calcolatori sbagliano spesso il luogo di provenienza.
Sbagliano anche, se per esempio la Madre è Italo-(Anglo)Americana ed il Padre Sud-Italiano, Risultato:
Madre - Nordest-Italia
Padre - Sud-Italia
Figlio - Albanese
I Sud-Italiani spesso sono anche confusi con gli Aschenazi, i Nord-Italiani con i Nord-Europei, e così via.
——————-
In case of genetic affinity, the Calculators can wrongly assign the place from where somebody is from.
Also, if for example the Mother is Italo- (Anglo) American and the Father Sud-Italian, the Results are:
Mother - Northeast-Italy
Father - South-Italy
Son - Albanian
The South-Italians are often confused with the Aschenazi, the North-Italians with the North-Europeans, and so on.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Ora capisco/ Now I understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## New Englander

#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasus	29.34
2	Atlantic_Med	27.49
3	North_European	21.49
4	Southwest_Asian	10.91
5	Gedrosia	7.71
6	Northwest_African	1.57
7	South_Asian	1.25
8	Sub_Saharan	0.1
9	East_African	0.09
10	Southeast_Asian	0.04

----------


## Georgewalley

*Italian from Udine, Friulli 

**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Atlantic_Med
36.63

2
North_European
30.03

3
Caucasus
20.51

4
Southwest_Asian
6.92

5
Gedrosia
3.55

6
Northwest_African
1.73

7
Siberian
0.62



*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
N_Italian (Dodecad)
7.89

2
North_Italian (HGDP)
10.47

3
O_Italian (Dodecad)
11.13

4
TSI30 (Metspalu)
12.46

5
Tuscan (HGDP)
13.87

6
Romanians (Behar)
14.52

7
Bulgarians (Yunusbayev)
15.05

8
Baleares (1000Genomes)
15.28

9
Bulgarian (Dodecad)
15.46

10
French (HGDP)
15.47




*Italian from Puglia 
*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Atlantic_Med
30.66

2
Caucasus
28.87

3
North_European
19.01

4
Southwest_Asian
12.59

5
Gedrosia
6.1

6
Northwest_African
2.29

7
Sub_Saharan
0.32

8
Southeast_Asian
0.13

9
East_African
0.03




*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
O_Italian (Dodecad)
6

2
C_Italian (Dodecad)
6.45

3
Greek (Dodecad)
8.91

4
Tuscan (HGDP)
8.94

5
TSI30 (Metspalu)
9.25

6
S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)
9.55

7
Sicilian (Dodecad)
9.74

8
Ashkenazi (Dodecad)
11.89

9
Ashkenazy_Jews (Behar)
12.29

10
N_Italian (Dodecad)
13.75




*Italian from Palermo, Sicily

**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasus
33.91

2
Atlantic_Med
26.64

3
Southwest_Asian
14.57

4
North_European
9.49

5
Gedrosia
7.93

6
Northwest_African
4.74

7
Sub_Saharan
1.23

8
East_African
1.09

9
Southeast_Asian
0.37

10
South_Asian
0.02


*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Sephardic_Jews (Behar)
5.86

2
S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)
5.9

3
Sicilian (Dodecad)
6.23

4
Morocco_Jews (Behar)
7.33

5
Ashkenazi (Dodecad)
7.71

6
Ashkenazy_Jews (Behar)
8.03

7
C_Italian (Dodecad)
12.56

8
Greek (Dodecad)
12.73

9
O_Italian (Dodecad)
15.75

10
Cypriots (Behar)
16.21

----------


## Coolheaded

1	Caucasus 32.61 Pct
2	Atlantic_Med 26.53 Pct
3	North_European 16.19 Pct
4	Southwest_Asian 13.66 Pct
5	Gedrosia 5.19 Pct
6	Northwest_African 2.50 Pct
7	Siberian 2.15 Pct
8 East_African 1.08 Pct
9 Sub_Saharan 0.09 Pct

----------


## Sizzles

Population 
Gedrosia	8.37
Siberian	- 
Northwest_African	2.53
Southeast_Asian	- 
Atlantic_Med	31.18
North_European	33.62
South_Asian	0.74
East_African	- 
Southwest_Asian	5.25
East_Asian	0.21
Caucasus	18.10
Sub_Saharan	- 
Oracle
Oracle-4

Spreadsheet

----------


## Joey37

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
North_European
41.48

2
Atlantic_Med
36.94

3
Caucasus
12.69

4
Gedrosia
6.49

5
Siberian
0.84

6
Northwest_African
0.53

7
Southeast_Asian
0.52

8
South_Asian
0.5



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Mixed_Germanic (Dodecad)
7.5

2
German (Dodecad)
7.92

3
Dutch (Dodecad)
8.88

4
French (Dodecad)
9.34

5
French (HGDP)
9.63

6
Kent (1000Genomes)
10.28

7
CEU30 (1000Genomes)
10.53

8
English (Dodecad)
10.72

9
British_Isles (Dodecad)
11.72

10
Hungarians (Behar)
12.23

11
Cornwall (1000Genomes)
12.4

12
British (Dodecad)
12.81

13
Argyll (1000Genomes)
13.5

14
Irish (Dodecad)
13.75

15
Orkney (1000Genomes)
13.87

16
Orcadian (HGDP)
13.91

17
Norwegian (Dodecad)
16.59

18
Swedish (Dodecad)
17.83

19
N_Italian (Dodecad)
19.79

20
Romanians (Behar)
19.86


*

----------


## Jvlkodlak

Here's mine:

1. North_European - 44.84%
2. Atlantic_Med - 35.79%
3. Caucasus - 9.47%
4. Gedrosia - 8.76%
5. Siberian - 0.9%
6. East_African - 0.24%

My Mother:

1. North_European - 45.98
2. Atlantic_Med - 35.06
3. Caucasus - 10.9
4. Gedrosia - 6.72
5. Southwest_Asian - 0.88
6. Southeast_Asian - 0.35
7. Siberian - 0.06
8. East_African - 0.04

Maternal Grandmother (Primarily English/British ancestry, though there were always stories of other things):

1
North_European
42.25

2
Atlantic_Med
36.93

3
Caucasus
9.84

4
Gedrosia
9.68

5
Siberian
0.85

6
Southwest_Asian
0.22

7
East_Asian
0.19

8
East_African
0.04



My uncle:

1
North_European
46.2

2
Atlantic_Med
33.6

3
Caucasus
10.78

4
Gedrosia
6.57

5
Siberian
1.47

6
Northwest_African
1.36

7
East_African
0.03

----------


## Duarte

Me (Duarte)

Admix results (sorted)

#
Population
Percent

1
Atlantic Med
41.92

2
North European
23.08

3
Caucasus
12.91

4
Northwest African
5.72

5
Gedrosia
5.37

6
Sub Saharan
4.62

7
SouthWest Asian
3.35

8
East African
1.57

9
Southeast Asian
1.16

10
East Asian
0.3



Single Population Sharing

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Portuguese - Dodecad
8.38

2
Extremadura - 1000Genomes
8.43

3
Galicia - 1000Genomes
8.59

4
Baleares - 1000Genomes
9.49

5
Canarias - 1000Genomes
10.53

6
Murcia - 1000Genomes
10.7

7
Castilla Y Leon - 1000Genomes
10.84

8
N Italian - Dodecad
11.76

9
Spanish - Dodecad
12.01

10
North Italian - Dodecad
12.15

11
Spaniards - Behar
12.37

12
Andalucia - 1000Genomes
12.37

13
Cataluna - 1000Genomes
12.41

14
Castilla La Mancha - 1000Genomes
13.86

15
Cantabria - 1000Genomes
13.96

16
Valencia - 1000Genomes
14.48

17
Aragon - 1000Genomes
15.27

18
French - HGPD
15.56

19
French - Dodecad
15.72

20
TSI - Metspalu
16.92



Mixed Mode population Sharing:

#
Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source
Distance

1
93.5% Galicia - 1000Genomes
6,5% Bantu NE - HGDP
4.71

2
93.4% Galicia - 1000Genomes
6.6% LWK30 - Behar
4.71

3
94% Galicia - 1000Genomes
6% Bantu SE Tswana - HGDP
4.79

4
94.2% Galicia - 1000Genomes
5.8% Bantu SW Herero - HGDP
4.85

5
93.7% Galicia - 1000Genomes
6.3% ASW30 - HapMap3
4.94

6
94.6% Galicia - 1000Genomes
5.4% Mandenka - HGDP
4.97

7
93.8% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
6.2% Bantu NE - HGDP
5

8
93.7% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
6.3% LWK30 - Behar
5

9
94.8% Galicia - 1000Genomes
5.2% Yoruba - HGDP
5.03

10
94.8% Galicia - 1000Genomes
5.2% YR130 - HGDP
5.03

11
92.7% Baleares - 1000Genomes
7.3% LWK30 - Behar
5.04

12
94.3% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
5.7% Bantu SE Tswana - HGDP
5.05

13
92.8% Baleares - 1000Genomes
7.2% Bantu - HGDP
5.08

14
94.5% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
5.5% Bantu SW Herero - HGDP
5.1

15
94% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
6% ASW30 - HapMap3
5.14

16
94.9% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
5.1% Mandenka - HGDP
5.21

17
95% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
5% Yoruba - HGDP
5.24

18
95% Extremadura - 1000Genomes
5% YRI30 - HGDP
5.24

19
94% Portuguese - Dodecad
6% LWK30 - Behar
5.3

20
94.1% Portuguese - Dodecad
5.9% Bantu NE - HGDP
5.31

----------


## Pan

Me (father: Thessaly, Greece, mother: Central Greece)

Admix Results (sorted):


#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasus	34.62
2	North_European	26.79
3	Atlantic_Med	24.55
4	Southwest_Asian	8.8
5	Gedrosia	3.61
6	Northwest_African	1.21
7	Siberian	0.36
8	Sub_Saharan	0.06


Single Population Sharing:


#	Population (source)	Distance
1	Greek (Dodecad)	7.41
2	Bulgarian (Dodecad)	8.75
3	Bulgarians (Yunusbayev)	9.03
4	Romanians (Behar)	10.62
5	O_Italian (Dodecad)	11.3
6	C_Italian (Dodecad)	13.34
7	Ashkenazy_Jews (Behar)	13.97
8	Ashkenazi (Dodecad)	14.45
9	Tuscan (HGDP)	15.12
10	Sicilian (Dodecad)	15.25
11	S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)	15.3
12	TSI30 (Metspalu)	15.96
13	N_Italian (Dodecad)	19.28
14	Sephardic_Jews (Behar)	21.14
15	North_Italian (HGDP)	21.6
16	Morocco_Jews (Behar)	23.59
17	Turkish (Dodecad)	23.92
18	Cypriots (Behar)	26.04
19	Turks (Behar)	26.26
20	Hungarians (Behar)	26.38

----------


## snkves

Dodecad K12b Oracle results:

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 North_European 49.87
2 Atlantic_Med 34.48
3 Gedrosia 6.48
4 Caucasus 5.05
5 Southwest_Asian 1.34
6 Siberian 1.04
7 South_Asian 0.8
8 East_Asian 0.53
9 Southeast_Asian 0.42

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 German (Dodecad) 4.99
2 Norwegian (Dodecad) 6.78
3 Dutch (Dodecad) 6.83
4 Swedish (Dodecad) 7.55
5 Mixed_Germanic (Dodecad) 7.78
6 CEU30 (1000Genomes) 9.21
7 English (Dodecad) 9.4
8 British_Isles (Dodecad) 9.41
9 Kent (1000Genomes) 9.82
10 Orkney (1000Genomes) 10.22
11 Argyll (1000Genomes) 10.7
12 Orcadian (HGDP) 10.93
13 Irish (Dodecad) 11.2
14 British (Dodecad) 11.74
15 Cornwall (1000Genomes) 12.22
16 Hungarians (Behar) 12.48
17 French (Dodecad) 15.22
18 French (HGDP) 15.82
19 Polish (Dodecad) 19.55
20 Mixed_Slav (Dodecad) 23.13

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 87.8% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 12.2% Ashkenazy_Jews (Behar) 1.46
2 86.1% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 13.9% Greek (Dodecad) 1.48
3 87.8% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 12.2% Ashkenazi (Dodecad) 1.5
4 81.1% Swedish (Dodecad) + 18.9% North_Italian (HGDP) 1.52
5 80.1% Swedish (Dodecad) + 19.9% N_Italian (Dodecad) 1.54
6 81.3% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 18.7% Bulgarians (Yunusbayev) 1.71
7 80.2% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 19.8% Romanians (Behar) 1.73
8 66.5% British (Dodecad) + 33.5% Mixed_Slav (Dodecad) 1.74
9 90.3% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 9.7% Cypriots (Behar) 1.77
10 82.9% Swedish (Dodecad) + 17.1% TSI30 (Metspalu) 1.8
11 71.4% British_Isles (Dodecad) + 28.6% Mixed_Slav (Dodecad) 1.81
12 65.6% Cornwall (1000Genomes) + 34.4% Mixed_Slav (Dodecad) 1.82
13  71.7% British_Isles (Dodecad) + 28.3% Ukranians (Yunusbayev) 1.83
14 81.4% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 18.6% Bulgarian (Dodecad) 1.83
15 70% British (Dodecad) + 30% Russian_B (Behar) 1.87
16 83.5% Swedish (Dodecad) + 16.5% Tuscan (HGDP) 1.87
17 87.6% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 12.4% Sicilian (Dodecad) 1.88
18 74.6% British_Isles (Dodecad) + 25.4% Russian_B (Behar) 1.89
19 87.6% Norwegian (Dodecad) + 12.4% S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad) 1.9
20 62.7% British (Dodecad) + 37.3% Polish (Dodecad) 1.93

----------


## CaveDave

1 North_European 42.69
2 Atlantic_Med 39.57
3 Gedrosia 7.79
4 Caucasus 7.40
5 Southwest_Asian 1.49

1 Mixed_Germanic_Dodecad - 3.795233
2 Dutch_Dodecad - 4.590288
3 Kent_1000Genomes - 5.511738
4 CEU30_1000Genomes - 5.889098
5 English_Dodecad - 6.033928
6 British_Isles_Dodecad - 7.078526
7 French_Dodecad - 7.357502
8 Cornwall_1000Genomes - 7.915711
9 French_HGDP - 7.990311
10 British_Dodecad - 8.220096
11 German_Dodecad - 8.940737
12 Argyll_1000Genomes - 9.345937
13 Irish_Dodecad - 9.353822
14 Orcadian_HGDP - 9.567374
15 Orkney_1000Genomes - 9.599617
16 Norwegian_Dodecad - 14.615661
17 Swedish_Dodecad - 16.823000
18 Hungarians_Behar - 16.870653
19 Cataluna_1000Genomes - 21.767059
20 Galicia_1000Genomes - 22.477360

----------

